# Wanted: 2 bedroom-Kissimmee-March 22-29



## Daddyof6 (Mar 18, 2014)

Need to sleep 6 to 8. I have $350 for the week


----------



## Daddyof6 (Mar 21, 2014)

*Need ASAP!! Kissimmee, 3/22 - 3/29*

We need a 2 or 3 bedroom. Checking out of our resort tomorrow. I have $300 to $350 for the week. PLEASE HELP! 

Text preferred 352.578.1225


----------

